# So I bought a Norinco M305 (Shorty)



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jul 2012)

Yeah I know I am supporting the Chinese military but I liked the deal and Springfield is a little out of reach for me financially so I went for the Norinco.  Anyways I am looking for ideas to bling it up. I checked the Canadian Gunnutz Forum but am looking for ideas here. Basically what I would like to do is to convert my M14 shorty into a kick ass tactical rifle. Thank you for your time.

XD


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Jul 2012)

Nothing wrong with buying Norinco IMO. They're QC in my mind has improved vastly in the last few years, and I love my 14 in HP9.

As far as tacticooling up the 305 (which I'm considering as my next purchase if I can talk my wife into it), depends on what you want to pay into it.

First off, look at these stocks:

http://www.huntinggearguy.com/equipment-reviews/m1a-m14-or-m305-stocks-in-canada/

And if you haven't already on gunnutz, check out M14Doc, he's done some pretty cool stuff


----------



## Robert0288 (5 Jul 2012)

$480 rifle hmmm.  I would probably have to be able to go out and shoot more often before I could justify that.  But those stocks   Do want.


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Jul 2012)

I have the shims and tools to tune up your gas cylinder system for you....give me a shout.

NS


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jul 2012)

Thank you NS I will be in touch. 

Thanks all some nice ideas there.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jul 2012)

I have some tweaks to pass on. Once I go through my parts box, I'll have a better idea. I'm sure I have a solid op rod spring guide or two as well as some USGI teflon coated op rod springs, navy sights for Norinco threads, etc. 

I know I have some upper hand guards, a National Match wood stock, a USGI fiberglass stock and some other stuff.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (5 Sep 2012)

Reviving this thread because I saw frontierfirearms has Norinco M14/305 S (18.5" Barrel) .308 Win Black Synthetic for $399.95+tax.

I've been trying for some time to find a non-restricted AR that I could hunt with but the main one I liked was the Robinson Arms XCR, and at $2,399.00 brand new they're not exactly in the budget.  I figured maybe buying a Norinco M14 and doing some custom work would give me what I am looking for.  I've heard pretty good things about the new Norinco's in terms of quality, and at 400 bucks the price is hard to beat.

Any suggestions or pointing me in the right direction is helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Reviving this thread because I saw frontierfirearms has Norinco M14/305 S (18.5" Barrel) .308 Win Black Synthetic for $399.95+tax.
> 
> I've been trying for some time to find a non-restricted AR that I could hunt with but the main one I liked was the Robinson Arms XCR, and at $2,399.00 brand new they're not exactly in the budget.  I figured maybe buying a Norinco M14 and doing some custom work would give me what I am looking for.  I've heard pretty good things about the new Norinco's in terms of quality, and at 400 bucks the price is hard to beat.
> 
> ...



Anything you could possibly want to know, about the Norc 305, can probably be found in the Main Battle Rifle forum on GuNutz http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=70. I used to build these things up, so if you have a specific question go ahead and ask. They make a good, cheap, effective and fun entry gun into the .308 (7.62x51mm) class. You can't go wrong for the base price and upgrades are endless.

I've had lots of fun and luck with my Kel Tec RFB (.308) http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/rifles/rfb/ which is non restricted, but'll set you back about $2500 also, without the glass and extras. 

They also make a non restricted http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/rifles/su-16a/ .223 that'll run you under a grand that is cheap and easy to modify to look like the folder below.






some Norcs we modified




My RFB




and my SU-16


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Sep 2012)

I have been browsing around canadiangunnutz, I saw an old thread about the M14Doctor doing work, hopefully he's still in business if I do buy an M14.  

I did look at the SU-16F as an option, and at one point frontier firearms was offering a tactical variant that already had the rail system, AR-15 style collapsible buttstock and pistol grip for a little over $1k.  Unfortunately that offer seems to have disappeared.  I guess my question would be what would be the average cost to getting a stock 16F to look like yours?  

Same question for an M14, but perhaps not to the same extent.  The biggest mods I'm looking for on the M14 would be to have a gunsmith like the M14Doctor go over it with a finetooth comb making sure everything is tight and g2g, then having a quad-rail in lieu of the forestock, a Dlask A6 style flash suppressor and a bi-pod.  A nice to have but not a must would also be to have a pistol grip and collapsible buttstock, but I don't want to live in the clouds too much.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Sep 2012)

He did my shorty, great work, i think he is still doing it.





Another rule of thmb, never buy one, get at least 2 or body parts may fall off. (and don't suck the cosmoline off your fingers)


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (7 Sep 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Another rule of thmb, never buy one, get at least 2 or body parts may fall off. (and don't suck the cosmoline off your fingers)


I have heard this disturbing rumour.  I'm backed into a corner though, because if I buy anymore firearms my wife will remove a certain body part.


----------



## Shrek1985 (8 Sep 2012)

Does the Norinco M305 have a charger guide?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Sep 2012)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Does the Norinco M305 have a charger guide?



Yes


----------



## Shrek1985 (9 Sep 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yes



Cool!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Sep 2012)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Does the Norinco M305 have a charger guide?



Use mine all the time with standard NATO stripper clips (Canadian FN ones)


----------



## dangerboy (15 Mar 2013)

My M305 arrived today so I am practicing striping it right now.  The strange thing is that mine has a bayonet lug on it, which according to the pictures the short barrel was not supposed to have.  It makes removing the gas piston a bit of a pain.  I think I will fire it bare ass before I start looking at accessories and customizing it with sights other stuff.


----------



## Phil Cressman (19 Mar 2013)

Well at 67 the extra weight means nothing at the bench so I picked up a M305S model.  My question is ,  can one FOAM or otherwise fill the silly plastic forend under the barrel?   Just seems so much like a Mattel toy.

The FNC1 was still the service rifle when I was in uniform but since I cannot legally own one of those I thought this might be somewhat similar!

Just picked up today and stripped and checked out function - seems good and no binding on the operating rod/gas piston setup.  Seems pretty low tech!  Trigger could be improved but aside from really good lubricant the only improvement I could see would be a better "hammer spring"  any sources for those in Canada?

Thanks,


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Mar 2013)

Phil Cressman said:
			
		

> Well at 67 the extra weight means nothing at the bench so I picked up a M305S model.  My question is ,  can one FOAM or otherwise fill the silly plastic forend under the barrel?   Just seems so much like a Mattel toy.
> 
> The FNC1 was still the service rifle when I was in uniform but since I cannot legally own one of those I thought this might be somewhat similar!
> 
> ...



The Battle Rifle Forum over at Gunnutz has just about every question answered that you can possibly think of. It's easier if you just read there.

USGI parts can be had, but I've never heard anyone having trouble with the hammer spring.

If you fill the foreend, you'll likely jam up the piston and op rod setup. Again, if you don't like the original stock that came with yours, there's plenty of aftermarket choices.

For lube, grease is the ticket for the 305.


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

if you ever have a chance to go to one of the clinics offered by Hungary from CGN i suggest it. I went to one last September and you learn alot about the weapons system and tips/tricks.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (14 Apr 2013)

Jester_TG said:
			
		

> if you ever have a chance to go to one of the clinics offered by Hungary from CGN i suggest it. I went to one last September and you learn alot about the weapons system and tips/tricks.


+1 to this.  I have benefited from him living just around the corner from me.  He's extremely knowledgeable and loves to teach guys.

Only downside is he's a former Patricia, but that is easily overlooked.  >


----------



## Rumblefish237 (8 Sep 2013)

Reviving a thread here with a couple questions. 

I am buying an m305 shorty and I am wondering if it worth buying a USGI Fiberglass stock or just work on bedding the black syntheticstock that comes wwith the rifle.  Is the USGI and lighter or better for any reason? Will a USGI stock even accommodate a shorty m305?

I am pretty confident with the rest of my build but, I cannot find the information I am seeking with regard to my stock selection issue. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Sep 2013)

I'm pretty happy with the stock that came with it. From what I hear, few of the aftermarket stocks if any work without some fitting and getting it right seems to be fairly important with this rifle.


----------



## Mister Donut (21 Oct 2013)

Hey, does anyone know a good M14 doctor in Vancouver, BC that's still active?  I've heard there used to be this one guy, but he's "retired" when it comes to tuning M14s.  

Got a scope mount issue with my Norc M305.  Using the M14.ca CASM mount and I can't seem to get my glass to line up.  I've used shims in the rings before, but was wondering if there was something better I could do.


----------

